# Recommend a personal media server?

## yther

What are folks using to make their personal audio collections useful from remote locations?

I've got a fairly large (in my terms) collection of self-ripped OGG files that I would like to be able to listen to from work.  I have few requirements, and those are:

Can use encryption or SSH tunnel without trouble.

Resilient enough to buffer in case torrents are causing lots of network traffic.

Can serve my files up at will so I can play what I want to on demand.

Can be used from Windows.    :Rolling Eyes: 

Basically I would like to listen to my music at home, while I am work, with the same ease of use you'd find in something like Amarok or Winamp.  Is this possible?

Thanks for any recommendations!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## msalerno

Ampache, it's in portage.  I use it daily.  I have tried Jinzora, which has a nicer interface, but Ampache is update much more frequently and it just works.

Check it out.

# Can use encryption or SSH tunnel without trouble. - HTTPS

# Resilient enough to buffer in case torrents are causing lots of network traffic.  -  Transcode/Downsample

# Can serve my files up at will so I can play what I want to on demand. - Playlists or not

# Can be used from Windows. - VLC/Winamp/WMP etc...

You should setup QOS on your internet connection for best results, otherwise there is no guarantee.

----------

## gerdesj

Just so you have a bit of choice there's also MediaTomb.

Cheers

Jon

----------

